# Chrysler 26??



## Phreak (Feb 11, 2008)

I was looking at classifieds today and saw a pretty well equipped Chrysler 26 at quite an inexpensive price. My question is does anybody know anything I should be wary of on this particular boat? Should I not consider it at all for my first boat?


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

*Nice boats*

I had a chrysler 22 for my first sailboat, did eveything I asked it to . I would expect the 26 to perform just as well. 
here is a web site with all the info in the world on chrysler sailboats.
Chrysler Sailing Association Website


----------



## Phreak (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Consulting Designer of Chrysler 26: Halsey Herreshoff !
You will find that the displacement is about 1000 to 2000 lbs more than many other boats built in the 1980's and newer. I doubt you will find a soft spot on the deck. The hull at the bow is Very strong. If your Chrysler 26 has an outboard, it will have an AFT CABIN that goes from one side of boat to other(large, but not much headroom). Enclosed head. 6ft+headroom. Capsize ratio is 1.87(very good). SEE Sailnet boat reviews and Sail Calculator Pro v3.5 - 2000+ boats to see specs and compare to other sailboats.
I think if it did not have Chrysler name, it would cost 3-4 times as much.


----------



## Phreak (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, very much appreciated.


----------



## Phreak (Feb 11, 2008)

How likely would it be for me to came across a boat like this in the great lakes area for about 3000-5000?


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

We bought our first real sailboat, a Chrysler 26, about 15 years ago for $4995. It was in very good shape, and we sailed that thing all over Lake Michigan no problem.

What a great boat for the money and cheap to maintain.


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Have had a 1980 Chrysler 26 for 4 years and very happy with the boat. A lot of boat for the money.


----------



## gregdurand (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings!
I just picked up a Corvette red 1977 C26 swing keel and have her on Lake Superior. Upgraded from a Sundance 20. Nice to have a cabin and a trailerable, self launch, low draft boat. I'm now looking for a mainsail as mine was quite original. sailed her a few times in up to 25 knot winds with little sailing experience...WOW!! nice difference!! did 4 knots @30 degree heel with a 155% genoa on roller furl. Boat and trailer in excellent condition for their age. Been using a small trolling motor to get her in and out of anchoring while 9.9 chrysler is getting looked at. Do you have pics of your rig? no regrets here I will send you some of mine when I get them uploaded. [email protected]


----------



## cd66312 (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on your new boat! I've been trying to hunt one down for a while now at a reasonable price. I hear nothing but great things about them. 

I did the same as you, had a RK20, and went to a B27 (still trailer-able). My biggest issue so far was that I didn't realize I would be going from 20 minutes to rig, to an hour to rig. How is rigging the C26? Does it make sense to trailer every time you go out, or are you leaving her in the water? I might have to switch boats again just because of the time spent rigging (or buy a slip).


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Gregdurand, you do realize this is a 4 year old thread.


----------



## sail MN (Dec 17, 2011)

Greg,

I am curious what furler your boat is set up with. I just picked up a C-26 last fall and am trying to figure out which one to go with.


----------



## jim murdock (Nov 30, 2012)

We had a 1977 for 11 years on Table Rock Lake in Mo. and it was perfect for the family of 4. They are tender but otherwise sail well. Really impressed with the interior layout and execution. We had the Chrysler Sailor 10 motor that was trouble free. I have seen some derogatory posts about them but our experience was positive.


----------

